# Terrestrial broadcast tower locations?



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

I notice that the Sirius XM portion of this forum is kind of dead, but maybe this will stir up some activity. 

Is there any way to find out what cities have terrestrial broadcast towers, and where they are located? I've done some internet searches and everything I've found seems outdated by several years. I thought about searching the FCC database but have no idea what search parameters to use. 

Reason I ask, I'm thinking of getting a receiver for my work office. I don't have a window in my office, but I'm on the exterior wall of the south side of the building and I have access to the attic above my office. Considering that my car XM radio picks up a readable signal from inside my home garage (with the garage door closed and the satellite behind my house) I'm curious if I'd have similar luck at work in my office. Unfortunately internet streaming isn't an option at work due to network bandwidth restrictions and weak cell signal inside the building. 

While I'm not sure if I'd be able to pick up a signal from the satellite inside, I'm curious if my local area has a terrestrial tower that might help me get a signal indoors. 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you looking for Sirius or XM?

Huntsville has an Sirius repeater.

The other Alabama repeaters are in Birmingham and Mobile.

http://www.dogstarradio.com/sirius_map.php


----------



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks! That was one of the sites I had found, but it looked like the Huntsville repeater was "unconfirmed."


----------



## WB4CS (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, and ideally I was hoping for XM since that's who I have my car radio account with.


----------



## juniormaj (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a factory Sirius radio in my car, but I'm not sure if it supports terrestrial. I have experienced some anomalous reception, but it's very inconsistent, so I've been crediting that to reflections.


----------

